# Droid RAZR XT 912 CDMA wont boot..



## dbergman1005

My freekin RAZR was acting up so i did i factory reset, and now it wont even boot.or charge. it has a white light up in the right corner. cant get it to recongnize in flashboot mood, Due to MBM Loader Fail. ive tried FLashbooting,


----------



## biggiesmalls657

dbergman1005 said:


> My freekin RAZR was acting up so i did i factory reset, and now it wont even boot.or charge. it has a white light up in the right corner. cant get it to recongnize in flashboot mood, Due to MBM Loader Fail. ive tried FLashbooting,


Hold all three buttons on side. Volume up and down and power.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## treetop

bump


----------

